# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  АРОС 6.1 (Только ссылки)

## Сергей75

Содержание:
Aroc 6.10.06
Инструкция
Базы: (etalon_10,  TER Ульяновск,  База ФЕР 03.2007 отученая от вопросов,  ГЕСН2001 вер. 40,
ТЕР Санкт-Петербург, ТЕР Нижний-Новгород
Утилиты
Эмулятор для 6.10.06
Индексы
Коэффициенты
Построчные индексы
Типовые_сметы
Кому  интересно могу выслать на почту пишите  : sergei.yumanov@mail.ru

----------

